# Automatiser l'envoi de SMS avec Workflow



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à automatiser l'envoi d'un SMS. J'ai trouvé ceci qui marche pour envoyer des iMessage mais non des SMS ...


```
osascript <<EOF
tell application "Messages"
  -- Create variable containing the name of how your uncle is listed in your contacts
  set theBuddy to buddy "nom du contact"

  -- Send the text. Change "Text message" to your own message
  send "Texte du sms" to theBuddy
end tell
EOF
```

Auriez-vous une idée ?
Au pire, je peux passer via une application d'automatisation sur l'iPhone

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

Automatiser ?

Explique ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2018)

Envoyer un SMS chaque jour à un contact précis, sans avoir à l'écrire à chaque fois


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Envoyer un SMS chaque jour à un contact précis, sans avoir à l'écrire à chaque fois


Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2018)

Après réflexion, ce serait idiot que Apple puisse permettre de faire ça via ses scripts. Sinon des spammer s'en donnerait à coeur joie...

Vu ce que semble permettre de faire Workflow, cela sera déjà très bien.
Avoir un raccourci permettant d'envoyer un message pré-enregistré (ou dans une liste) à un destinataire m'évitera de passer 5min à le faire 

Il ne me reste plus qu'à essayer de faire ça.

ps: j'ai modifié le titre en conséquence


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2018)

J'ai réussi à faire quasi ce que je voulais avec Workflow : envoyer un sms pré-formaté avec des parties variables comme l'heure 

J'ai aussi vu qu'il y a des fonctions liés au web. Par contre je n'ai pas compris comment cela fonctionne.
Avez-vous un exemple de fonction permettant de récupérer une page html et d'en extraire une partie ?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2018)

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé comme début de workflow pour l'extraction d'une partie de page web :

URL
Get Contents of Web Page
Get Text from Input
Match Text (pour essayer de récupérer une ligne spécifique)
Save File (pour voir ce que donne le résultat)
Cela pourra me permettre de rajouter un petit texte dans le SMS 

Je n'ai pas trouvé comment :

ne garder qu'une ligne
extraire une ligne particulière de la page
avoir la page au format html
Si vous avez une idée pour l'un de ces points, je suis preneur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Août 2018)

« Get item from list » m’a finalement aidé à avoir la ligne que je voulais

Savez-vous s’il est possible d’exporter ses Workflow pour les sauvegarder autrement qu’en créant un compte ?


----------

